# Furminater RANT!!!!



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh I simply loath that tool! I don't think it should be sold to the general public without much more specific instructions and one in particular: DO NOT USE THIS PRODUCT DAILY!!

I have a(rather had a)beautiful red golden retriever puppy that I have been grooming since he was 12 weeks. He comes once a month to have all his feathers done short because they don't want a lot of hair. He's about 7 months now and last month I was commenting on how nice his coat was growing in. Full and shiny and gorgeous shade of red. Well Mack came to see me yesterday and the dog looked like he was battling a serious thyroid issue. No undercoat. What was left was very brittle, falling out and he was sooooo dull. Skin was irritated. Was just terrible. So I suspected one of 2 things, serious health issue or furminater. I was prepared to tell the owner to go to the vet ASAP because he looked so bad.

I call her when I am done and she comes to pick up. SO I ask if they have changed Mack's diet or if she was brushing him with that darn tool. She looks at me and says,"OH! How did you know I was using that!!" She then tells me she was using it EVERYDAY and couldn't understand why he was acting like it was hurting! 

I told her to go go home and throw the thing out and to NEVER brush him with it again. Since he comes to see me every 4 weeks I will do the treatment for her. 

I see this all the time. I hate that tool. I hate that tool. I hate that tool.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I just got one the other day and love it so far (then again I don't plan on using it but once a month or every two weeks). Bones has been blowing his coat pretty much since the middle of last month (or blew his coat) and I could never get all the loose hair out. One 10 minute session with the furminator and its all good now.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Well we here on the forum tend to be a smart bunch and know better! Its a great tool when used properly!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree the instructions are vague. I only got it on a recommendation and the person mentioned not to use it too often


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Haha, every dog tool is used improperly nowadays.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

to Bones

IMO, the furminator is great when used _sparingly_, but it is not an everyday grooming tool. I use it on Gizmo only when he is blowing his undercoat, and even then it is for like one 15 minute session and we are done...I used it on him about two weeks ago and got a full plastic bag of hair and haven't touched it since.

I wish people would use common sense!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree, the furminator can be a very bad tool in the hands of people who don't understand it's use. For one, it should only be used on short coated dogs, as that is what those deshedding tools are really meant for anyway. There are other tools that you can use a on long coat dog, that won't destroy the coat.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

At the store I work at, one of the groomers used one on a dog that was wet.

The store is now paying the dog's vet bill because the dog is suffering from severe skin irritation and his fur is falling out.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! I am glad that I found this thread! 

I just ordered a furminator for Brom. So, I will only use it occasionally and I will NEVER use it on wet fur! Good to know!!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

My friend got one for her cats and promptly brushed them practically bald. 
I have one, and I use it off and on for shedding times, they should put a warning on the label about overuse. I gotta tell ya though, even the most innocent of things in the world can be overused by us dumb humans. And we're supposed to be the top of the food chain...common sense is such an oxymoron.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

From their website:

_With the edge and teeth of the deShedding tool angled toward the coat of your dog or cat, GENTLY pull the tool across the coat in the direction of the pet's hair growth. Use the deShedding tool like a hair brush and stroke across, up and away from your pet's skin. Use long, gentle strokes with the deShedding tool and avoid repeated strokes in the same area. Be extra careful near the pet's most sensitive areas (stomach, legs, genitals and anus). DO NOT APPLY TOO MUCH WEIGHT OR DOWNWARD PRESSURE as you comb through the pet's coat. *Deep or rough brushing can cause the pet's skin to become red and irritated, and pet's with sensitive skin may suffer brush burns even with light combing. If you notice any redness or irritation on your pet's skin, immediately stop using the deShedding tool. *_

Although the site also says you can use it everyday, but it isn't necessary. States that 10-20 minutes once or twice a week is sufficient. Also has a list of breeds that they do not recommend it for.

And I agree--common sense is an oxymoron.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

If I brushed a dog for 20 minutes at the shop it would surely be bald!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

MoosMom said:


> If I brushed a dog for 20 minutes at the shop it would surely be bald!


I know! And can you imagine doing for 20 minutes every week? Craziness...complete craziness. Gizmo gets 15 miuntes, tops. When I stop getting hair in clumps, I stop. All I want is for the loose fur to come out...not any "still attached" fur!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

I just let the weight for the furminator do the work, I just slid it along Bones' coat without applying any pressure.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank goodness for this thread! I got one for Kaya (is it okay for labs?? Now I'm worried!!) and always wondered how to know when enough was enough.  I have only used it twice in the past six months but it always seemed like I could just brush her forever and hair would keep coming out (which I thought was odd).

So I agree, they DEFINITELY should make it more clear to limit its use! I can definitely see how someone could over use it!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I've never used or looked at a Furminater, so I don't know much about it - at all, but I do use a dog rake. I pretty much only use a dog rake and I use it on all my dogs, every single time I brush them. I can get a lot of fur with it but no one seems uncomfortable afterwards.

Is using the dog rake like that okay? How can I tell if I'm causing damage?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A Furminator is basically a razor stripper. Not like an undercoat rake. I don't think you can overdo it with a rake, although I'm sure you could if you tried hard enough...  . I have an off-brand Furminator-type thing but I don't use it very often. It doesn't even work on Toby because his topcoat is too coarse.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

MyCharlie said:


> Thank goodness for this thread! I got one for Kaya (is it okay for labs?? Now I'm worried!!) and always wondered how to know when enough was enough.  I have only used it twice in the past six months but it always seemed like I could just brush her forever and hair would keep coming out (which I thought was odd).
> 
> So I agree, they DEFINITELY should make it more clear to limit its use! I can definitely see how someone could over use it!


Yes, furminators are GREAT for labs. In moderation, of course.


----------



## Bubbly (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to use the Furminator weekly (about 5-10 minutes). From the recommendations of the forum I went and got a shedding blade, and it was the best decision I've ever made.

Bubbles used to squirm a lot when I used to Furminator. Now she loves the shedding blade. She will lay down and let me brush her and not try to squirm away. In my experience, I can get just the same amount of undercoat with the shedding blade as with the Furminator, and I can use it more frequently. Now I feel guilty that I put her through the experience of the Furminator. She obviously didn't like it.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Our only shedding dog is a Chow, so I shun, shun, shun the product. We have a forced air dryer, so keep up with getting rid of excess hair that way.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I bught one and hardly use it. I have pulled it out on Kaya lately as she is blowing her undercoat badly, like a handful just running your palm down her side. She absolutely hates it and refuses to come near me for a half hour after I use it on her...  I need a better tool she hates less.

I couldn't use it on Hope, her outer coat is too rough and thick to fit between the teeth on it. She only blows the white fur on her butt cheeks though so she rarely gets brushed.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

my new favorite grooming tool is a curry comb from my local tack store........ i love it =) and it was like 2 or 3 bucks


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I use furminators on deshed dogs at the shop I work at, and it also works well to card terriers after a haircut...again, it needs to be used sparingly, so you don't strip out all the hair, because the way it is designed, it WILL strip out all the coat!


----------



## leebeebry (Jul 10, 2010)

Skipper loves being groomed with the Furminator...but I also don't use it super often. In between that to get the little bits of loose hair out I just give her a good all over scratching with my fingers. That's enough to get some hairs out and keep them off my clothes but I never expected her to shed SOOO much!. I definitely agree tho, the Furminator is pretty intense in its hair removal and isn't a daily/weekly tool. More monthly


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I fail at using the Furminator, anyway. I could never really get the hang of using it and never felt like I was getting ANY hair out. At least now I have a good excuse for abandoning it.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow I am glad I found this! We had been considerig gettin the Furminator but now I am scared; we have a 4 month old Golden. He is shedding his baby coat right now and his adult coat is coming in. I have just been using a standard two sided brush. Should we steer clear of the Furminator because if his coat type?


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

PetersGirl said:


> Wow I am glad I found this! We had been considerig gettin the Furminator but now I am scared; we have a 4 month old Golden. He is shedding his baby coat right now and his adult coat is coming in. I have just been using a standard two sided brush. Should we steer clear of the Furminator because if his coat type?


Get a good slicker, rake and a comb. Those will be your best tools.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

fantastic! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, definitely if it's a long coat dog, try to avoid 'stripping' type tools, like the furminator; you will do more damage, than good to a long, double coated dog.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank doG for DF! You saved Tuckers beautiful coat!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

HopeforOlive said:


> Why would you brush a wet dog with any tool? I'll admit I've used the Furminator conditioner and worked it in with a Zoom Groom, but brushing a wet dog... Am I missing something?


Brushing/raking a doublecoated dog while wet and soapy, or with conditioner can be very helpful in removing undercoat and matting. Care must be taken however if using a slicker to aviod brush burn.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Zoom groom, conditioner and elbow grease on a wet dog gets out a lot of undercoat. Followed by a windy day on the deck to blow out the rest, or the dryer....

For goldens, use a rake or a greyhound comb, get down to the skin everywhere and you're all set.

Lana


----------

